# Laser for Increased Accuracy



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

Just picked up my Ruger GP100 from my FFL 5 hrs ago. ..love it bunches. ..one hefty girl, that's for sure. But I put this one in my hands 3 Sat's ago & after doing so just had to have it. Nothing, not even the S & W 64 felt as good in my hand as this one. If anyone is looking for a full-sized handgun they really oughta give the 100 a look. I almost didn't thinking the piece way bigger than I'd want. Well, I was wrong. Now we'll see if I can learn how to handle her. ..shot better with this one than with any of the others so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Wish us luck. ..like the looks of the SP101's as well..originally figured that's what I'd get as my 1st handgun, but dang! that 100 sitting in that display case proved impossible to walk away from. ..love Ruger's. ..might have to add a couple more before all is said & done. But I gotta ask, wouldn't a laser on any handgun make it dramatically more accurate. (..prbly never put one on the GP100 I just purchased. ..prbly use the Hogue rubber grips that are on it instead.) It would seem to me the laser would eliminate the short sight radius issue, making a short barrel gun shoot as well as a longer barrel gun. Maybe I'm missing something in the dynamic. If not, I'd see that maybe something like the Ruger SP101/2.25" snubby bobbed version with one of these high-tech pointers might be a relatively accurate firearm.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Binable said:


> ...I gotta ask, wouldn't a laser on any handgun make it dramatically more accurate[?]...


All handguns are inherently more accurate than you, yourself are.
Hitting the target in the right place is not a function of the gun. It is always a function of the person shooting the gun. It is entirely a matter of shooting technique.

If you put a laser on a pistol, it will not change the accuracy of the gun.
Not only that, but in the case of a beginning shooter, it will adversely affect the accuracy of the person.

Our hands shake. There's no getting around that fact. But experienced, well-practiced shooters can control the effects of that built-in shake.
The laser will put a small, bright spot of light on the target, wherever the muzzle of the pistol is pointed. Because of our built-in shake, both the muzzle and that laser spot will be continually wobbling all over the target. It's a matter of angular displacement: The distance to the target actually magnifies that shake, and makes it look worse than it really is.
Seeing that shake will discourage you, and make you believe that you can't hit the target properly.

Without the laser, using only open, "iron" sights, that shake disappears because you and your gun are at the apex of the angle, and the target is out of focus.
To a beginner, that is reassuring. It looks as if hits can be made fairly easily.
And, of course, that's the truth...if you start learning to shoot up close to the target, and only move back after you can group your shots at the close distance.

Before attaching a laser, you need to master both trigger control and achieving a steady sight picture.
No laser will help you achieve those skills.
In true fact, the laser will make your learning-curve steeper, and the necessary technical skills harder to master.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The laser can be a very effective training tool for dry fire exercises. When it is properly co-witnessed with your iron sights it will show you what is happening when you manipulate the trigger, both single and double action. It should not be used as a crutch, but more as a confirmation that you are using the guns sights correctly. I have a Crimson Trace Railmaster ($115 on Amazon) that will fit on the majority of my guns. I love it. The laser grips are very nice, but hard on the pocket. 

GW


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

The laser that fits up the barrel or put in as a cartridge is also fun to dry fire with when matched with a special target that goes with it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

dakota1911 said:


> The laser that fits up the barrel or put in as a cartridge is also fun to dry fire with when matched with a special target that goes with it.


I agree 100%. I have the Laselyte cartridge in 9mm and it makes dry fire practice a blast instead of a drag. I haven't bought the active targets yet, but small squares of reflective tape give great feeback.

GW


----------

